# What type of case can fit into a Compaq?



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

I want to put my old Compaq Presario 5000 into a brand new case, i believe it is a mid-tower case, do i just need to find any ATX case that is mid-tower and just take all the stuff (motherboard, optical, ram, etc.) onto the new one?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Yes, an ATX case would somewhat work but why would you bother with such a project. The Compaq will present power connector problems and the power supply will have to come along with the transplant. They are unique to Compaq.

I'm typing this on an elderly Presario 5610 that has been upgraded in almost every aspect and it will die in it's original case. 

You could put an entry-level box together that would be so much faster than the ol' Compaq.


----------



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

I still have the original case intact (except for the front cover, etc.) i have been looking for a replacement case for it (atleast the front) and can't seem to find one, i've had the pc since nov. 2000 and have upgraded it tremendously as well, it's basically a web browsing/cd/email PC


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

OK, I get the picture. One of the problems will be the electrical connections to the case "front" if you use a mainstream ATX case.

Here's what I would do: Find out who in your area is recycling computers.
It will take a little persistence but that is where you will find what you need.

Fact is, that's where I got most of my "upgrade" parts...dirt cheap.

JF

PII 350 ->PIII 500
64MB ->512MB (2x256)
8GB ->80GB
wireless
CD-RW/DVD-R
CD/DVD-R
2x92mm fans
XP


----------



## gamecubefan77 (Jul 18, 2005)

I found a replacement case (front cover only, which is just what i need) for $20..

AMD Duron 900MHZ
40GB HD
CDRW
256MB RAM


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Why not just change the case and swap out the power supply? Even if the case isn't the same form factor, I'm sure there's a way you could get it mounted securely...


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Bingo! Gamecubefan77!

Regards,
JF


----------

